# Applis qui n'existent plus sur l'App Store...



## conrada56 (14 Février 2011)

J'ai fait récemment l'acquisition de deux applications dont j'étais particulièrement satisfait.Précisement "Friendcash" et "BKK Transit".Toujours présentes sur le Web.Un ami à qui je les avais conseillées ne les a pas trouvé sur App Store.Et en effet il semble qu'elles aient disparues corps et biens du magasin.
Quelqu'un en connait il la cause ? Une question de localisation géographique ou une suppression volontaire ou quoi d'autre ?
Merci


----------



## arbaot (14 Février 2011)

BKK Transit a priori dispo sur le store thaïlandais &#8230; ( on se demande pourquoi?)


----------



## conrada56 (17 Février 2011)

BKK Transit regroupait sur une même appli les plans metro,bus et navettes fluviales de Bangkok.Très pratique.Je suis allé voir sur le store thailandais ,j'y ai bien vu un BKK metro et un BKK shuttle,mais pas de BKK Transit.J'ai pu les récupérer à partir de mon compte français.Pour Friend cash rien...Bon,c'est sur,on peut pas tout comprendre...


----------



## conrada56 (18 Février 2011)

Encore plus opaque pour moi ,une mise à jour de Friendcash vient de m'être proposée par itunes,et je ne sais toujours pas ou elle se cache dans le store...


----------



## arbaot (18 Février 2011)

Friendcash , celui-là?
MAJ le 17/2/11


----------



## peteralaoui (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me présente, Pierre. Je suis le développeur de FriendCash et je peux peut être donner quelques explications à ces questions sans réponses  

Ce n'est pas une illusion, FriendCash avait bien disparu de l'App Store pendant environ 3 semaines.
En fait, ce qu'il s'est passé c'est que j'avais soumis une version (1.2.0) à Apple ainsi qu'une version lite qui aurait été gratuite. Seulement, Apple n'accepte plus d'application "demo", "test", "lite", ... Ils invitent (ou plutôt obligent ^^) les développeurs à utiliser le système d'In App Purchase, qui c'est vrai est bien plus agréable je pense pour l'expérience utilisateur. Du coup, je me retrouvais avec ma mise à jour 1.2.0 acceptée et la version lite rejetée et ça ne correspondait absolument pas à ce que je m'étais fixé. Ajoutons à ça une petite fausse manip de mon côté... qui a fait que j'étais obligé de retirer FriendCash jusqu'à ce que la version finale soit dispo. La version 1.2.2 a été acceptée avant hier, ce qui sonne le retour de FriendCash sur l'App Store! et je ne suis pas prêt de la retirer 

Je tenais à partager cette expérience des backstage d'Apple et lever le mistère.
Soit dit en passant, je suis ouvert à toute remarque ou critique pour améliorer l'application, à la recherche de feedbacks d'utilisateurs, n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un MP.

Bonne journée


----------



## conrada56 (20 Février 2011)

Je vous remercie pour ces explications.Je suis etranger à tout cet univers de développeur.L'essentiel c'est que des applications aussi abouties que Friendcash soient toujours disponibles pour le plus grand nombre...


----------



## Gwen (20 Février 2011)

Bienvenu Pierre.

Merci pour ces explications, car, sans cela il nous était impossible de comprendre.


----------

